# 2016 ABS International Master Smith Knife of the Year by Rodrigo Sfreddo, MS



## Alex (14/4/18)

Just Awesome

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (14/4/18)

I believe my neighbour do this every sunday at 06:00 in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (14/4/18)

Adephi said:


> I believe my neighbour do this every sunday at 06:00 in the morning.


Could just be a wonky headboard on his bed @Adephi.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (15/4/18)

I wish I had the patience to do this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

